# Zacharatos Karate???



## Tong Po (Sep 9, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Quick background on me.....1st Dan Black Belt in Tae Kwon Do (ITF style) and now I've moved to Southern California (Glendale/Burbank area).  I used to compete in pointfighting (KRANE, NASKA, NBL circuits).

So I've found a school called Zacharatos Karate & Kickboxing (www.zacharatos.com).  The head instructor is Master Mark Zacharatos who used to be Head Instructor at Sherman Oaks Karate School and a member of the Sherman Oaks Raiders Karate Team.  Does anyone know anything about him or the school?  Any input would be greatly appreciated!  Thanks in advance!!!!


----------

